# Any swimbait Fisherman / Fisherwoman in here?



## Bugpac (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone like to fish swimbaits, If so, What is your favorite one. 

I currently fish H2o Swimbaits, Sebile's in various sizes, Bull Shad's, I really like to fish moving baits, I love Cranking the real... My biggest swimbait fish so far is about a 3lber. Hope this spring brings me something 7 or 8 on swimbaits.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

I throw sebile, MS Slammers and Mattlures stuff. I know the payoff if you stick with them is rewarding (I see what the local to me guys are catching...WOW!). 

I need to dedicate time to it.


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 14, 2010)

Haven't tried my hand at the swimbaits. I bought a pack of those bass magic soft swimbaits, but have never put one one. I have heard alot about the Sebile and many have recommended them. Are they worth the money?


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 14, 2010)

IMO sebiles are probbaly the best bait for the money they charge for them. Lot of crap stuff thats the same price, and a lot of great stuff thats 3x the price, I havent found anything that compares to a 18-24.00 sebile myself.. If you havent ever checked them out remind me to bring them when we meet up to fish, I got a few small ones and a couple big uns... The h20 Baits are real good baits for the money as well... If were talking 50-60.00 baits, there is a bunch that are on equal playing fields for sure.. The only soft swimbait I throw is lake fork majic shad...


----------



## slim357 (Jan 14, 2010)

sebiles are golirified jerkbaits, im not a fan, but for what ever reason I have two of the strike king knock offs to try this year. Id say I like basstrix the best as they just flat out catch fish, now I haven't tried all the holloy body swimbaits but basstrix are far better than the luck-e-strike or the strike kings, imo. As for hard baits I like the spro bbz shad 4inch, and the strike king king shad.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 16, 2010)

I throw some bigger swimbaits. If you can regularly catch bass under 2 pounds on it, I don't think of it as a swimbait though. When it warms up some, I plan on posting some reports of some big bass on big baits :lol: 

I'm not a huge fan of my Sebile Swimmer either. Mine hardly swims on a steady retrieve, and I could catch more fish on an X-Rap if I used it as a jerkbait.


----------



## redbug (Jan 16, 2010)

I throw some big baits I like the matts lure baby bass I fished a tournament in FLA and had 3 for 14.97 good enough for 2ND place 






I had a custom swim bait rod made and love throwing the big baits..


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 16, 2010)

Fish the sebiles on the top of the water as fast as you can reel them in, Youll think twice about it being a glorified jerk bait... By the heavy ones as well, not the floaters.. 

Matt lures makes some awesome baits as well, I like fishing the Bull Shad as well...


----------



## fish devil (Jan 16, 2010)

:twisted: Its really getting popular here in Jersey but I personally have not taken the plunge. I know quite a few guys with some major $$$ tied up in them.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 16, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Its really getting popular here in Jersey but I personally have not taken the plunge. I know quite a few guys with some major $$$ tied up in them.


I've bought them and they're setten, waiten to get their chance. Someday my little swimmies someday!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just got a new rod for Christmas that I am going to use for swimbaits. I have picked up a few Castaic and Reaction Strike swimbaits to try this year. I guess we will see how it goes. 8)


----------



## fish devil (Jan 16, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> I just got a new rod for Christmas that I am going to use for swimbaits. I have picked up a few Castaic and Reaction Strike swimbaits to try this year. I guess we will see how it goes. 8)



:twisted: Ant, you got to try it over at South Vineland Park.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2010)

fish devil said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a new rod for Christmas that I am going to use for swimbaits. I have picked up a few Castaic and Reaction Strike swimbaits to try this year. I guess we will see how it goes. 8)
> ...



That was my plan...I can't wait for some open water! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 17, 2010)

IMo save your money on anything that says Castiac.  I got a slow sinker a while back, it floated on its side, it may have sunk slow if it layed there a few yrs and got water logged...


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fellers.....I got Sebiles ....Mattlures.....Spro bz1....They all have their place...I have caught some good fish on the Sebiles.....But let me tell yas the best ones I have used .....Get ya a swim jig I use Outcast but there are several good ones ...I put a shadilisious sexy shad 5 inch on it ...I keep one tied on all yr I fish em deep and I fish em shallow I have caught some really quality fish on them...I wouldn't say they are the catch all of all catch all baits but I have done really well on them ever since they came out using them like that....looks like a big ole shad meal swimming by them and they can't stand it gotta have it and they are really weedless too...I have really done well on them paralleling weed lines...As most of ya know I do a lot of cranking always have but sometimes they just want a bigger more subtle bait that is when I throw this rig plus I figure bass have seen about every kinda spinner bait there is ...............JIGGY


----------



## slim357 (Jan 22, 2010)

I finally got around to throwing my sexy swimmer the other day, and it swam way better than the sebiles imo, however working it like a jerk bait was a no go, the action was just to un-natural.


----------

